# Cítím zápach spaleného



## Bathsabee

Hi every body
 is this correct : Cítím zápach spaleného
or : Cítím zápach něceho spaleného

thanks


----------



## bibax

Cítím zápach něčeho spáleného. 

Cítím zápach spáleniny.  

Cítím zápach spáleného masa (mléka, ...).  

Cítím zápach spáleného. -  _is also grammatically correct, less common._


----------



## Bathsabee

bibax said:


> Cítím zápach něčeho spáleného.
> 
> Cítím zápach spáleniny.
> 
> Cítím zápach spáleného masa (mléka, ...).
> 
> Cítím zápach spáleného. -  _is also grammatically correct, less common._


----------



## Bathsabee

Thank you very much Bibax. All the accents are forgot are oversights !


----------



## werrr

Bathsabee said:


> is this correct : Cítím zápach spaleného
> or : Cítím zápach něceho spaleného


Both is correct, but the latter implies you are unsure of the source of the smell.

 You can also use less specific "cítím něco spáleného" as "cítit" could mean both "to feel" and "to smell".


----------

